# DGT 6000 Motion Drive Belt problem



## jrblaylock (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey folks! I have a DGT 6000 917.275285 with about 440 hours on it that I use to mow about 3 acres in the summer and throw snow in the winter.

Recently, it totally died on me while mowing. I found that the motion drive belt (possibly the original) was shredding and had worn the coatings off the electric clutch wires. They finally touched, blew the fuse, and killed the PTO switch. 

I fixed the wires, replaced the fuse and switch. The manual says the belt is 1/2 x 82.5 inch. I originally tried a 1/2 x 82" non-OEM belt. The belt was tight to get on but it all ran. However, after a few minutes I could tell the belt was getting really hot. I took it off and put on a non-OEM 1/2 x 83" belt and it seemed much better.

However, after three sessions of mowing about two hours each, the tractor started slowing down and eventually wouldn't move forward or backward while running. New belt is shredding again.

Could the 0.5" length difference cause this? I can order the OEM belt and I don't mind spending the extra $$ if that's really what's needed. But, anything else I should check that could be causing this so I don't shred that new, expensive OEM belt?

I had originally thought it was just an old belt that needed replaced but now I'm wondering if there's something else wrong that caused this all to begin with.

Thanks for taking the time to read all of this and I'm looking forward to getting your advice.

Joe


----------



## jrblaylock (Oct 31, 2014)

Nobody really has any ideas on this one?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep it most likely streched the 82" belt it needs to be the oe size I went down the same rd with this one.


----------



## jrblaylock (Oct 31, 2014)

Did you try a 83" belt or just get the oem after trying the 82"?


----------

